# Corner beads?



## TaskBoy (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm installing corner beads on a 4 sides of a rectangle light recess on a ceiling. Some questions:

1) Miter the corners or just straight cut (straight cut they'll leave a small bare area at the corner but I can probably mud over that fine.)

2) Nails or screws to fasten?

Thanks!


----------



## SeattleDIY (Jun 17, 2008)

use the one with paper on the edges. just straight cut. ain't no one ever going to see it under the mud.

If you insist on using the metal ones and intend to do a lot,get a crimper tool.if not use screws.


----------



## Master_Class_Drywaller (Jun 13, 2011)

In my opinion it is always best to cut the corner beads at a 45* angle so no metal overlaps metal. That way you can also get your corners to touch with no gaps. Also, I would never ever use screws on corner beads. They tend to bend and crinkle if over tightened, it's a bad idea. If you would prefer, you could always use vinyl and a spray adhesive, but also cut the ends of you beads at an angle. I've bee. Doing this a long long time on million dollar custom homes and have never ever used screws in corner beads. Also, crimpers are garbage and I wouldn't trust my corners being installed with them. Nails for metal, spray adhesive for vinyl.


----------



## CharlieO (Jun 14, 2011)

I totally agree with cutting the corners on a 45 and I use roofing nails on my metal corner bead they don't rust and they lay flat.


----------

